# most popular pipe in Russia



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

I want write any posts about material for plumber in Russia. If yuo not interesting for this please said.

http://www.henco.be/en/home/

Henco, is most popular PEX-AL-PEX pipe. 
 This pipe we use to hot and cold water, for radiator and heat floor.
This pipe have small temperature increase, wery good bend and shape retention.
Today we use only pressfitting, but Henco press is wery big price, we use TM ( Italy) or Valtec (China).


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Tell them to reduce the font size and price will be smaller


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

In Mother Russia, pipe crimps you.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

karr said:


> I want write any posts about material for plumber in Russia. If yuo not interesting for this please said.
> 
> http://www.henco.be/en/home/
> 
> ...










How deep are water services buried in Russia? I suppose in northern Russia it would be deeper than in a part of Russia that doesn't get as cold.


----------



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

Min 0.9 meter, in my city is 1.7 meter.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

karr said:


> Min 0.9 meter, in my city is 1.7 meter.


How many foots is that ???


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> How many foots is that ???


Wait, I thought you Canadians were on the metric system?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

2' 11 7/16. And 5' 6 59/64"


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Dam 5'6". My meter at the house here is idk maybe 9 or 10" deep. And lines are 18" deep


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> 2' 11 7/16. And 5' 6 59/64"


^^^
For those who are wondering why TMP's rough-work looks so precise (and why he shops for apprenti at the Dallas School For Gifted Math Students).


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Wait, I thought you Canadians were on the metric system?


I was raised on the imperial system and was doing plumbing way before we switched to the metric system ...

When they switched to metric and we would look at the blue prints it was like what the hell is this ..


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> I was raised on the imperial system and was doing plumbing way before we switched to the metric system ...
> 
> When they switched to metric and we would look at the blue prints it was like what the hell is this ..


so, Canuckistan used to be normal? did not know that.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Nah, we just caught up with the rest of the world:laughing:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

How many pounds to a stone?
How many stones to a quarter?

112 lb = 1 hundredweight
4 quarters = 1 hundredweight
20 hundreweight = 1 ton


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

i'm in school right now and they teach us everything in both metric and standard. We are all imperial in the field but on exams any question may be in either standard. basically, twice as much to remember and is a real pain.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

All imperial? Better check your blue prints on that one....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

red_devil said:


> All imperial? Better check your blue prints on that one....


You said it! I don't think I've ever held a print using imperial mensuration since trade school.

Even our inverts in relation to sea level are given in metric...

"Arbitrary retarded rollercoaster.."
:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I guess you guys have to have everything simplified for you....


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

karr said:


> I want write any posts about material for plumber in Russia. If yuo not interesting for this please said.
> 
> http://www.henco.be/en/home/
> 
> ...


Ovechkin is my favorite Russian player
Hahahahahahah great8


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

The job im at right now is the first one ever I've used imperial prints. 3/32 scaled. Prints are from I believe texas. And yes, now on revision 50 I believe.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

We got so screwed over when we made the switch to metric ...

I remember when you would buy milk by the quart ... Then they switched to metric and only got a litre for the same price as a quart ...

We were getting ripped off ...

Same goes for the gas ...


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

milk by the quart? Is that when they delivered it to your door? Got one of those things on my house. Great for beer in the winter time. Or I guess mail...


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

For the rest of the world that is on the metric system do you have metric pipe? Or is 1/2" pipe rebadged as 12.5mm pipe?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

red_devil said:


> milk by the quart? Is that when they delivered it to your door? Got one of those things on my house. Great for beer in the winter time. Or I guess mail...


LOL ... I remember getting milk delivered in little glass bottles when I was a kid ...

Same with the bread it was also delivered ....

Garbage man use to pick up the garbage everyday and use to walk to your back yard to pick it up ...

Now it's once a week and limited on bags and you have to bring it to the road...

Just like the mailman they are almost extinct...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> For the rest of the world that is on the metric system do you have metric pipe? Or is 1/2" pipe rebadged as 12.5mm pipe?


Pipe is still labeled in nominal dimensions, but prints refer to 12,19, 25mm... 100, 150, 200mm Etc.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

red_devil said:


> milk by the quart? Is that when they delivered it to your door? Got one of those things on my house. Great for beer in the winter time. Or I guess mail...


 We still have a dairy here deliver milk in glass bottle...


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

K maybe we're in far off land but every print i've seen is 1/4" per foot, measurements in feet and inches etc... never seen metric except in school... just saying.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

red_devil said:


> The job im at right now is the first one ever I've used imperial prints. 3/32 scaled. Prints are from I believe texas. And yes, now on revision 50 I believe.


That will keep you on ur toes !!! Lmao


----------



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> For the rest of the world that is on the metric system do you have metric pipe? Or is 1/2" pipe rebadged as 12.5mm pipe?


In Russia with pipe size is wery good, we use metric and inch, for thread we use only inch, for steel pipe we use inch and metric, for plastic pipe we use only metric.


----------



## acid waste (Oct 1, 2012)

Lmfao fffing fuel for insomniacs, I luv it

I would rather die on my feet than live on my knees Emiliano Zapata


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I've seen 3/32 prints. Its so they can fit a house print onto notebook paper. Ryan homes and j believe lacrosse homes do it. Can't scale a print with a tape measure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Iliya (Jul 27, 2013)

In Moscow plumbers use PEX pipe (Rehau. Viega. TECE). A little copper tubes (soldering and press) and stainless steel pipe from the company Viega. Fittings for water supply and heating from the company FAR and held in high esteem, Oventrop.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Iliya said:


> In Moscow plumbers use PEX pipe (Rehau. Viega. TECE). A little copper tubes (soldering and press) and stainless steel pipe from the company Viega. Fittings for water supply and heating from the company FAR and held in high esteem, Oventrop.


 Post a full proper introduction and what did you do with Karr??


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> For the rest of the world that is on the metric system do you have metric pipe? Or is 1/2" pipe rebadged as 12.5mm pipe?


This is gonna sound funny but we use imperial (fractional) pipe but we define it a* nominal* metric size in Aust, New Zealand and UK

1/2" = 15mm
3/4" = 20mm
1" = 25mm
1 1/4" = 32mm
1 1/2" = 40mm
2" = 50mm
2 1/2" = 65mm
3" = 80mm
4" = 100mm
5" = 125mm
6" 150mm
for plastic it could be metric or imperial depending on whether we use a euro spec?


----------

